# Santa Baby Dress Hat and Booties Outfit Knitting Pattern



## HamptonTowers

Knitting Pattern C031 Baby Santa Set
Instructions to knit in sizes 0-24 months.
White trims are knitted in Chunky Weight Yarn (Coral Teddy Chunky was used to knit items shown in photographs.
Knitting pattern includes instructions to knit the dress, hat and booties.
£2.50 (UK) approx $4 (US)
http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/164796882/pdf-knitting-pattern-baby-santa-dress?


----------



## Nanny26

Such a precious baby and outfit! You did a fabulous job knitting this, be proud! Love it!!!


----------



## wannabegranny

Ohhhhh so adorable and the outfit too!


----------



## Peggy Beryl

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/164796882/pdf-knitting-pattern-baby-santa-dress?

Removed "s" so link will work.

Love your patterns, Hampton Towers; I have several of them.


----------



## Neeterbug

You did a fantastic job!!! Love the set!!!! Wish I had the talent to make a knit project as beautiful as yours!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Beautiful.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I knitted your Victoria pattern, it turned out great. Love all your designs. !!!


----------



## StellasKnits

So sweet! Is the white wrap on the neck an add on or are there variations?


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Adorable! I wish I had someone it would fit!


----------



## belleflower

That is so cute!xx


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter

the baby is adorable and so is the outfit


----------



## dutchie

I knit this dress last Christmas for my Grandaughter, have nearly finished the largest size for her to wear this Christmas :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

Darling!!! Soooooo cute!!!! What a beautiful job and the model is adorable!!! ;0)


----------



## lori2637

So cute!!!!


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, so sweet!


----------



## StellasKnits

dutchie said:


> I knit this dress last Christmas for my Grandaughter, have nearly finished the largest size for her to wear this Christmas :thumbup: :thumbup:


So adorable!!! The OP doesn't seem to be returning to the thread to answer my earlier question. Can you tell me if the white part around the neck is offered as a variation? Would it look ok with out it or maybe do something a little different? It's so adorable on your little one - makes me want to make it even more!


----------



## jeanne63

Oooooooh, so cute!


----------



## dutchie

StellasKnits said:


> So adorable!!! The OP doesn't seem to be returning to the thread to answer my earlier question. Can you tell me if the white part around the neck is offered as a variation? Would it look ok with out it or maybe do something a little different? It's so adorable on your little one - makes me want to make it even more!


I've knit the white round the neck as the the pattern says, it isn't a variation. Maybe you could just carry on with the red wool instead? This year I've used eyelash for the white, but to be honest I think I prefer what the pattern suggests 'Coral Teddy Chunky'
Glo


----------



## Livingwaters

Love this!!


----------



## grannysk

Gorgeous pattern - I knit it for my GD for last Christmas. :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

dutchie said:


> I've knit the white round the neck as the the pattern says, it isn't a variation. Maybe you could just carry on with the red wool instead? This year I've used eyelash for the white, but to be honest I think I prefer what the pattern suggests 'Coral Teddy Chunky'
> Glo


Thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty

How adorable!!!


----------



## riversong200

Great pattern!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

This outfit is adorable!!


----------



## DonnieK

Hey there, you have two beautiful little models!! And, that little outfit is to die for!! Ohhhh, for a little girl. But, maybe one day Maxwell or one of other 2 grands will bless me with a little baby girl. I just love all of your patterns. They are just beautiful.


----------



## ramram0003

Nanny26 said:


> Such a precious baby and outfit! You did a fabulous job knitting this, be proud! Love it!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pinkwitch

adorable!!


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, my! How precious is this on this darling baby?!


----------



## sue wright 59

I cannot seem to get this pattern says no longer available can anyone help me please 

Thanks sue


----------



## StellasKnits

sue wright 59 said:


> I cannot seem to get this pattern says no longer available can anyone help me please
> 
> Thanks sue


Hm, looks like the designer is no longer on KP or Etsy and her web address is no longer functioning. :sm03:

ETA: Yea! Found her on Ravelry. Here's the link to the pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-dress-and-hat


----------



## sue wright 59

Hi 
I found that , but when you click on to buy the pattern it takes you to etsy and no pattern ???? 

Thanks Sue


----------



## StellasKnits

Bummer. I thought it was there. I'm afraid it looks like the designer has withdrawn from selling her patterns on the internet.

In that case, I'm going to close out this topic since the pattern seems to no longer be available.


----------

